
When You Lose Weight, Where Does It Go? The Answer May Surprise You - transparentlabs
https://medium.com/team-transparentcareer/when-you-lose-weight-where-does-it-go-the-answer-may-surprise-you-adf440568ced#.nmg3h3wmf
======
Walf
Curse your lack of downvote buttons, HN.

------
kahrkunne
What a terrible article. Clickbait title, super obvious answer that everybody
should've learned in middle school, some nontruths (some mass _does_ get
converted to energy. It's a negligible amount (as E=mc^2 and c is big) but
it's definitely not "so wrong")

------
k__
TL;DR your body produces energy by converting the "weight" to CO2 and you
breath it out.

------
asafira
This is funny: "It Gets Converted to Energy (So wrong. Law of Conservation of
Mass)"

Anyone other physicists around? =)

~~~
sajid
It's correct, mass is conserved in chemical reactions. The energy doesn't come
from converting mass, it comes from rearranging atoms in molecules (which
releases chemical energy).

~~~
lippel82
well, to be very technical about it, when you release energy in a chemical
reaction, you DO lose a tiny amount of mass, according to E=mc^2. However, the
change in mass is very small in a chemical reaction, as the energy released is
very small in comparison to the total energy of the system (given by E=mc^2).

~~~
sajid
Ok, I should have said that matter is conserved, because that's what the
author is really talking about (even though he also calls it mass).

In any case, mass can't be converted to energy either because mass already is
energy (that's what e = mc^2 means).

------
CodeWriter23
If you don't poop it out, why were my poops 2-3x as voluminous when I was on a
weight loss regime?

